# Beginner interested in different setup.



## evergreenblue (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello all, 
I am brand new to this forum, and a beginner in photography.  I currently have a Canon 30D with the kit lens that came with it, and a few filters, bag, and tripod.  I am very interested in taking nature oriented pictures, some landscape, wildlife and macro photography.  I enjoy going outdoors, backpacking, fly fishing and sailing, and would like to take photos while enjoying these activities.  My problem is that I tend to leave behind my camera because it's big and heavy, and when I have it slung around my neck, it swings back and forth while hiking.  For this reason, I don't enjoy taking photos as much as I wish I could.  I am interested in getting a micro four thirds camera and trading in my dslr.  I like the idea of having a smaller and lighter camera that is more portable, and more likely to travel with me then my wife's point and shoot when on a long hike.  I also like the idea of being able to put a couple different lenses on if I want to go out for a photography focused hike or something.  I am a rank beginner, never having taken a course or read a book, but just experimented around and had a few friends show me a thing or two along the way.  That said, aside from a camera that would fit the type of photography I'm interested in, I have some ideas of features I would like to enjoy.  I would like either a built in flash or hopefully a compact external one.  I would like a viewfinder built in preferably.  I of course want something light and small, but somewhat durable, as I imagine an occasional accident could arise.  On that note, I would like something that is hopefully repairable and I can maybe obtain parts for should I need to in the future.  I would like a simple camera in terms of looks and functions, but be able to grow with it.  I'm not so interested in doing a whole lot of digital editing, I like the digital aspect for the sake of minimizing space and cost of film; in that regard, I would like to experiment some with the camera itself, and maybe include filters, but I imagine most of these cameras will have the features necessary.  Anyway, I've tried reading articles on these cameras and tend to get lost, especially since I don't know enough about photography.  I am pretty sure I want to go this route though.  Something to mention, I will never want to fully focus on just photography.  It's an interest to learn, but it will be a side thing that accompanies the activities I enjoy, and can hopefully capture beautifully on film.  I suppose I've rambled enough, and I'll turn it over to you all to dig into me, and hopefully offer some experienced advice! Thank you for your considerations.

Dave


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 28, 2015)

My thought is an Olympus OM-D E-M5, it has all you ask for & more.  There is a later version, the mark II but @ twice the price & it is not worth the difference for the additional features in my opinion.  Being for hiking, the fact it is weather sealed is a bonus.  Micro four thirds cameras have the greatest selection of lenses available in mirror-less cameras.


----------



## Designer (Jul 28, 2015)

Paragraph is your friend.


----------



## evergreenblue (Jul 28, 2015)

Ron, thank you for the recommendation.  I really appreciate the mention of weather sealing, which seems to indicate a sense of durability as well, and thanks for the heads up on looking for the original version.  May I ask what features indicate that this camera is better for this type of photography, for my own understanding?  I noticed that you have many cameras listed under your name, so I'm guessing you've used many, and wonder what made you make this recommendation.  Either way, I appreciate it.

I know the post was long, and somewhat run-on, I apologize.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 28, 2015)

You mentioned fly fishing and sailing.  Is exposure to possible water damage going to be a problem or are you the careful sort?  How large will your prints be?  Do you have a tripod?


----------



## evergreenblue (Jul 28, 2015)

Alan, to be honest, I'll likely not ever print out my photos.  It's possible, but I'll mostly enjoy them digitally.  I do have a tripod, but I was considering trading that in for a more lightweight and compact one.  I'm pretty careful, I'll not take the camera out around water as much as land, but I also considered eventually looking for one of those waterproof cases.  In either case, I think I would use the camera for fly-fishing more if I could figure out a system for holding it while holding the fish (again with luck) - I'm thinking a strap would help - while sailing would likely see the camera used less so on the water.  I'll likely just bring it along for the occasional photos here and there, but mostly when I start camp cruising or tucking into little unexplored bays (in the future).  Thanks for the questions by the way, I suppose it brings up the idea that I would like to eventually get a waterproof case.


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 28, 2015)

I would look at a Sport Strap


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 29, 2015)

If you're only using it for the web, something you can keep in your pocket that's waterproof and can take a beating might be perfect. 
Check   Dive in Waterproof compact group test posted Digital Photography Review

Or DPReview Recommends Best Waterproof Cameras Digital Photography Review


----------



## jsaras (Sep 3, 2015)

I'd probably opt for the Sony RX100ii, which is small and is selling for peanuts or a Sony A6000 body with a Sigma 19mm or 30mm prime lens.  The 19mm basically gives you the same view as an iPhone, but you'll be shooting with an APS-C sized sensor.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

